# New Site Issues - Megathread



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2017)

Hey everyone, I thought I'd try and put together a concise list for Alex. Hopefully it'll help expedite this.

So, give it a go everyone. I'll add all the relevant requests, namely those that multiple people seem to have to the OP.


----------



## pondman (May 27, 2017)

All my album pics have disappeared .


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2017)

separate the stickies from regular posts again and bring back user locations


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> separate the stickies from regular posts again and bring back user locations


This is the biggest thing. The stickies are throwing me off 

I'll add: 
There's no way to determine who's a mod/contributor/mvp right now like it was with the titles under the names but I'd assume that'll be added back.


----------



## Siggevaio (May 27, 2017)

+1 on user location. It's great to just be able to quickly see where someone lives if you're looking at classifieds.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (May 27, 2017)

I can't post a Marketplace thread even though I've done it many times before and more than qualify to post there. It says I have "Insufficient privileges to post here."


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2017)

Things I've noticed:
- Can't change user titles (the thing that appears under your user name).
- Custom user titles granted by Alex are no longer formatted correctly.
- Contributor status no longer appears.
- Animated .gif avatars no longer functional.
- Non-square avatars get cropped to be square.


----------



## narad (May 27, 2017)

Is dark blue on black really the best design choice? I need to be at like 75-100% brightness to read the thread titles, where I don't recall ever having a single issue with the old theme.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 27, 2017)

Maybe it's just me, but I enjoyed being able to see a post's date above the body of a post. I feel like I'm checking to see if something is a necrobump, then darting my eyes back to the actual post more now, which is pretty annoying.

Also, I didn't realize it until it was gone, but being able to see if you had posts in a thread was the greatest! That little envelope with the dot in it saved me from reading every individual thread title when I open a subforum. Now, every time I look at a forum page, I have to reread every thread title to see which ones I was active in.

Hopefully, others feel the same as me cause these 2 things are driving me crazy.


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2017)

Eptaceros said:


> Also, I didn't realize it until it was gone, but being able to see if you had posts in a thread was the greatest! That little envelope with the dot in it saved me from reading every individual thread title when I open a subforum. Now, every time I look at a forum page, I have to reread every thread title to see which ones I was active in.


Actually, there is a way to tell. If you've posted in a thread, a small version of your avatar will appear on the forum index page, in front of the OP's avatar. It's functionally identical to the dot.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 28, 2017)

Ohhh, no shit. I couldn't even see that cause my avatar blends into the new color scheme too well lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2017)

be nice to have the itrader score back below the avatar


----------



## Acrid (May 28, 2017)

- Separate the stickies from regular posts.
- Thread titles don't stand out as much with new color scheme.
- Bring back user locations.


----------



## pondman (May 28, 2017)

Had a look on my profile page again and cant actually see a section for albums and pics anymore. Is this a mistake or site glitch ?


----------



## chopeth (May 28, 2017)

Everything said above and probably something nobody cares about:

You can't automatically read the first response to your subscribed threads in your email account. My mobile phone is almost 10 years old and takes years to open a website, but I at least could read the first answer, not anymore


----------



## Toxin (May 28, 2017)

Previous theme was way more comfortable to read...not anymore(
hard to distinguish if a thread has new posts

is there an option to choose previous theme?
or maybe previous theme for pc, and a new one for mobile browsers?


----------



## Chuck (May 28, 2017)

Toxin said:


> Previous theme was way more comfortable to read...not anymore(
> hard to distinguish if a thread has new posts
> 
> is there an option to choose previous theme?
> or maybe previous theme for pc, and a new one for mobile browsers?



I'd love an option to use the old theme. This one is...gross...for lack of a better term.


----------



## Smoked Porter (May 28, 2017)

Back button and swiping back isn't working properly in safari on mobile. Usually have to hold down the back button and click the address from my history. It's nice to finally have a mobile theme though.


----------



## Cloudy (May 29, 2017)

I know a little pin appears next to stickied topics but maybe if they were another text colour or something like before? On first glance its very difficult to tell which thread is stickied or not.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 29, 2017)

went to add someone as a friend and didn't see where that could be done anymore.

looks like my friends list has disappeared too? or maybe im missing something?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2017)

Hey everyone, I thought I'd try and put together a concise list for Alex. Hopefully it'll help expedite this.

So, give it a go everyone. I'll add all the relevant requests, namely those that multiple people seem to have to the OP.


----------



## pondman (May 27, 2017)

All my album pics have disappeared .


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2017)

separate the stickies from regular posts again and bring back user locations


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> separate the stickies from regular posts again and bring back user locations


This is the biggest thing. The stickies are throwing me off 

I'll add: 
There's no way to determine who's a mod/contributor/mvp right now like it was with the titles under the names but I'd assume that'll be added back.


----------



## Siggevaio (May 27, 2017)

+1 on user location. It's great to just be able to quickly see where someone lives if you're looking at classifieds.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (May 27, 2017)

I can't post a Marketplace thread even though I've done it many times before and more than qualify to post there. It says I have "Insufficient privileges to post here."


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2017)

Things I've noticed:
- Can't change user titles (the thing that appears under your user name).
- Custom user titles granted by Alex are no longer formatted correctly.
- Contributor status no longer appears.
- Animated .gif avatars no longer functional.
- Non-square avatars get cropped to be square.


----------



## narad (May 27, 2017)

Is dark blue on black really the best design choice? I need to be at like 75-100% brightness to read the thread titles, where I don't recall ever having a single issue with the old theme.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 27, 2017)

Maybe it's just me, but I enjoyed being able to see a post's date above the body of a post. I feel like I'm checking to see if something is a necrobump, then darting my eyes back to the actual post more now, which is pretty annoying.

Also, I didn't realize it until it was gone, but being able to see if you had posts in a thread was the greatest! That little envelope with the dot in it saved me from reading every individual thread title when I open a subforum. Now, every time I look at a forum page, I have to reread every thread title to see which ones I was active in.

Hopefully, others feel the same as me cause these 2 things are driving me crazy.


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2017)

Eptaceros said:


> Also, I didn't realize it until it was gone, but being able to see if you had posts in a thread was the greatest! That little envelope with the dot in it saved me from reading every individual thread title when I open a subforum. Now, every time I look at a forum page, I have to reread every thread title to see which ones I was active in.


Actually, there is a way to tell. If you've posted in a thread, a small version of your avatar will appear on the forum index page, in front of the OP's avatar. It's functionally identical to the dot.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 28, 2017)

Ohhh, no shit. I couldn't even see that cause my avatar blends into the new color scheme too well lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2017)

be nice to have the itrader score back below the avatar


----------



## Acrid (May 28, 2017)

- Separate the stickies from regular posts.
- Thread titles don't stand out as much with new color scheme.
- Bring back user locations.


----------



## pondman (May 28, 2017)

Had a look on my profile page again and cant actually see a section for albums and pics anymore. Is this a mistake or site glitch ?


----------



## chopeth (May 28, 2017)

Everything said above and probably something nobody cares about:

You can't automatically read the first response to your subscribed threads in your email account. My mobile phone is almost 10 years old and takes years to open a website, but I at least could read the first answer, not anymore


----------



## Toxin (May 28, 2017)

Previous theme was way more comfortable to read...not anymore(
hard to distinguish if a thread has new posts

is there an option to choose previous theme?
or maybe previous theme for pc, and a new one for mobile browsers?


----------



## Chuck (May 28, 2017)

Toxin said:


> Previous theme was way more comfortable to read...not anymore(
> hard to distinguish if a thread has new posts
> 
> is there an option to choose previous theme?
> or maybe previous theme for pc, and a new one for mobile browsers?



I'd love an option to use the old theme. This one is...gross...for lack of a better term.


----------



## Smoked Porter (May 28, 2017)

Back button and swiping back isn't working properly in safari on mobile. Usually have to hold down the back button and click the address from my history. It's nice to finally have a mobile theme though.


----------



## Cloudy (May 29, 2017)

I know a little pin appears next to stickied topics but maybe if they were another text colour or something like before? On first glance its very difficult to tell which thread is stickied or not.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 29, 2017)

went to add someone as a friend and didn't see where that could be done anymore.

looks like my friends list has disappeared too? or maybe im missing something?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2017)

Hey everyone, I thought I'd try and put together a concise list for Alex. Hopefully it'll help expedite this.

So, give it a go everyone. I'll add all the relevant requests, namely those that multiple people seem to have to the OP.


----------



## pondman (May 27, 2017)

All my album pics have disappeared .


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2017)

separate the stickies from regular posts again and bring back user locations


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> separate the stickies from regular posts again and bring back user locations


This is the biggest thing. The stickies are throwing me off 

I'll add: 
There's no way to determine who's a mod/contributor/mvp right now like it was with the titles under the names but I'd assume that'll be added back.


----------



## Siggevaio (May 27, 2017)

+1 on user location. It's great to just be able to quickly see where someone lives if you're looking at classifieds.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (May 27, 2017)

I can't post a Marketplace thread even though I've done it many times before and more than qualify to post there. It says I have "Insufficient privileges to post here."


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2017)

Things I've noticed:
- Can't change user titles (the thing that appears under your user name).
- Custom user titles granted by Alex are no longer formatted correctly.
- Contributor status no longer appears.
- Animated .gif avatars no longer functional.
- Non-square avatars get cropped to be square.


----------



## narad (May 27, 2017)

Is dark blue on black really the best design choice? I need to be at like 75-100% brightness to read the thread titles, where I don't recall ever having a single issue with the old theme.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 27, 2017)

Maybe it's just me, but I enjoyed being able to see a post's date above the body of a post. I feel like I'm checking to see if something is a necrobump, then darting my eyes back to the actual post more now, which is pretty annoying.

Also, I didn't realize it until it was gone, but being able to see if you had posts in a thread was the greatest! That little envelope with the dot in it saved me from reading every individual thread title when I open a subforum. Now, every time I look at a forum page, I have to reread every thread title to see which ones I was active in.

Hopefully, others feel the same as me cause these 2 things are driving me crazy.


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2017)

Eptaceros said:


> Also, I didn't realize it until it was gone, but being able to see if you had posts in a thread was the greatest! That little envelope with the dot in it saved me from reading every individual thread title when I open a subforum. Now, every time I look at a forum page, I have to reread every thread title to see which ones I was active in.


Actually, there is a way to tell. If you've posted in a thread, a small version of your avatar will appear on the forum index page, in front of the OP's avatar. It's functionally identical to the dot.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 28, 2017)

Ohhh, no shit. I couldn't even see that cause my avatar blends into the new color scheme too well lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2017)

be nice to have the itrader score back below the avatar


----------



## Acrid (May 28, 2017)

- Separate the stickies from regular posts.
- Thread titles don't stand out as much with new color scheme.
- Bring back user locations.


----------



## pondman (May 28, 2017)

Had a look on my profile page again and cant actually see a section for albums and pics anymore. Is this a mistake or site glitch ?


----------



## chopeth (May 28, 2017)

Everything said above and probably something nobody cares about:

You can't automatically read the first response to your subscribed threads in your email account. My mobile phone is almost 10 years old and takes years to open a website, but I at least could read the first answer, not anymore


----------



## Toxin (May 28, 2017)

Previous theme was way more comfortable to read...not anymore(
hard to distinguish if a thread has new posts

is there an option to choose previous theme?
or maybe previous theme for pc, and a new one for mobile browsers?


----------



## Chuck (May 28, 2017)

Toxin said:


> Previous theme was way more comfortable to read...not anymore(
> hard to distinguish if a thread has new posts
> 
> is there an option to choose previous theme?
> or maybe previous theme for pc, and a new one for mobile browsers?



I'd love an option to use the old theme. This one is...gross...for lack of a better term.


----------



## Smoked Porter (May 28, 2017)

Back button and swiping back isn't working properly in safari on mobile. Usually have to hold down the back button and click the address from my history. It's nice to finally have a mobile theme though.


----------



## Cloudy (May 29, 2017)

I know a little pin appears next to stickied topics but maybe if they were another text colour or something like before? On first glance its very difficult to tell which thread is stickied or not.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 29, 2017)

went to add someone as a friend and didn't see where that could be done anymore.

looks like my friends list has disappeared too? or maybe im missing something?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2017)

Hey everyone, I thought I'd try and put together a concise list for Alex. Hopefully it'll help expedite this.

So, give it a go everyone. I'll add all the relevant requests, namely those that multiple people seem to have to the OP.


----------



## pondman (May 27, 2017)

All my album pics have disappeared .


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2017)

separate the stickies from regular posts again and bring back user locations


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> separate the stickies from regular posts again and bring back user locations


This is the biggest thing. The stickies are throwing me off 

I'll add: 
There's no way to determine who's a mod/contributor/mvp right now like it was with the titles under the names but I'd assume that'll be added back.


----------



## Siggevaio (May 27, 2017)

+1 on user location. It's great to just be able to quickly see where someone lives if you're looking at classifieds.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (May 27, 2017)

I can't post a Marketplace thread even though I've done it many times before and more than qualify to post there. It says I have "Insufficient privileges to post here."


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2017)

Things I've noticed:
- Can't change user titles (the thing that appears under your user name).
- Custom user titles granted by Alex are no longer formatted correctly.
- Contributor status no longer appears.
- Animated .gif avatars no longer functional.
- Non-square avatars get cropped to be square.


----------



## narad (May 27, 2017)

Is dark blue on black really the best design choice? I need to be at like 75-100% brightness to read the thread titles, where I don't recall ever having a single issue with the old theme.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 27, 2017)

Maybe it's just me, but I enjoyed being able to see a post's date above the body of a post. I feel like I'm checking to see if something is a necrobump, then darting my eyes back to the actual post more now, which is pretty annoying.

Also, I didn't realize it until it was gone, but being able to see if you had posts in a thread was the greatest! That little envelope with the dot in it saved me from reading every individual thread title when I open a subforum. Now, every time I look at a forum page, I have to reread every thread title to see which ones I was active in.

Hopefully, others feel the same as me cause these 2 things are driving me crazy.


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2017)

Eptaceros said:


> Also, I didn't realize it until it was gone, but being able to see if you had posts in a thread was the greatest! That little envelope with the dot in it saved me from reading every individual thread title when I open a subforum. Now, every time I look at a forum page, I have to reread every thread title to see which ones I was active in.


Actually, there is a way to tell. If you've posted in a thread, a small version of your avatar will appear on the forum index page, in front of the OP's avatar. It's functionally identical to the dot.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 28, 2017)

Ohhh, no shit. I couldn't even see that cause my avatar blends into the new color scheme too well lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2017)

be nice to have the itrader score back below the avatar


----------



## Acrid (May 28, 2017)

- Separate the stickies from regular posts.
- Thread titles don't stand out as much with new color scheme.
- Bring back user locations.


----------



## pondman (May 28, 2017)

Had a look on my profile page again and cant actually see a section for albums and pics anymore. Is this a mistake or site glitch ?


----------



## chopeth (May 28, 2017)

Everything said above and probably something nobody cares about:

You can't automatically read the first response to your subscribed threads in your email account. My mobile phone is almost 10 years old and takes years to open a website, but I at least could read the first answer, not anymore


----------



## Toxin (May 28, 2017)

Previous theme was way more comfortable to read...not anymore(
hard to distinguish if a thread has new posts

is there an option to choose previous theme?
or maybe previous theme for pc, and a new one for mobile browsers?


----------



## Chuck (May 28, 2017)

Toxin said:


> Previous theme was way more comfortable to read...not anymore(
> hard to distinguish if a thread has new posts
> 
> is there an option to choose previous theme?
> or maybe previous theme for pc, and a new one for mobile browsers?



I'd love an option to use the old theme. This one is...gross...for lack of a better term.


----------



## Smoked Porter (May 28, 2017)

Back button and swiping back isn't working properly in safari on mobile. Usually have to hold down the back button and click the address from my history. It's nice to finally have a mobile theme though.


----------



## Cloudy (May 29, 2017)

I know a little pin appears next to stickied topics but maybe if they were another text colour or something like before? On first glance its very difficult to tell which thread is stickied or not.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 29, 2017)

went to add someone as a friend and didn't see where that could be done anymore.

looks like my friends list has disappeared too? or maybe im missing something?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2017)

Hey everyone, I thought I'd try and put together a concise list for Alex. Hopefully it'll help expedite this.

So, give it a go everyone. I'll add all the relevant requests, namely those that multiple people seem to have to the OP.


----------



## pondman (May 27, 2017)

All my album pics have disappeared .


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2017)

separate the stickies from regular posts again and bring back user locations


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> separate the stickies from regular posts again and bring back user locations


This is the biggest thing. The stickies are throwing me off 

I'll add: 
There's no way to determine who's a mod/contributor/mvp right now like it was with the titles under the names but I'd assume that'll be added back.


----------



## Siggevaio (May 27, 2017)

+1 on user location. It's great to just be able to quickly see where someone lives if you're looking at classifieds.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (May 27, 2017)

I can't post a Marketplace thread even though I've done it many times before and more than qualify to post there. It says I have "Insufficient privileges to post here."


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2017)

Things I've noticed:
- Can't change user titles (the thing that appears under your user name).
- Custom user titles granted by Alex are no longer formatted correctly.
- Contributor status no longer appears.
- Animated .gif avatars no longer functional.
- Non-square avatars get cropped to be square.


----------



## narad (May 27, 2017)

Is dark blue on black really the best design choice? I need to be at like 75-100% brightness to read the thread titles, where I don't recall ever having a single issue with the old theme.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 27, 2017)

Maybe it's just me, but I enjoyed being able to see a post's date above the body of a post. I feel like I'm checking to see if something is a necrobump, then darting my eyes back to the actual post more now, which is pretty annoying.

Also, I didn't realize it until it was gone, but being able to see if you had posts in a thread was the greatest! That little envelope with the dot in it saved me from reading every individual thread title when I open a subforum. Now, every time I look at a forum page, I have to reread every thread title to see which ones I was active in.

Hopefully, others feel the same as me cause these 2 things are driving me crazy.


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2017)

Eptaceros said:


> Also, I didn't realize it until it was gone, but being able to see if you had posts in a thread was the greatest! That little envelope with the dot in it saved me from reading every individual thread title when I open a subforum. Now, every time I look at a forum page, I have to reread every thread title to see which ones I was active in.


Actually, there is a way to tell. If you've posted in a thread, a small version of your avatar will appear on the forum index page, in front of the OP's avatar. It's functionally identical to the dot.


----------



## Eptaceros (May 28, 2017)

Ohhh, no shit. I couldn't even see that cause my avatar blends into the new color scheme too well lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2017)

be nice to have the itrader score back below the avatar


----------



## Acrid (May 28, 2017)

- Separate the stickies from regular posts.
- Thread titles don't stand out as much with new color scheme.
- Bring back user locations.


----------



## pondman (May 28, 2017)

Had a look on my profile page again and cant actually see a section for albums and pics anymore. Is this a mistake or site glitch ?


----------



## chopeth (May 28, 2017)

Everything said above and probably something nobody cares about:

You can't automatically read the first response to your subscribed threads in your email account. My mobile phone is almost 10 years old and takes years to open a website, but I at least could read the first answer, not anymore


----------



## Toxin (May 28, 2017)

Previous theme was way more comfortable to read...not anymore(
hard to distinguish if a thread has new posts

is there an option to choose previous theme?
or maybe previous theme for pc, and a new one for mobile browsers?


----------



## Chuck (May 28, 2017)

Toxin said:


> Previous theme was way more comfortable to read...not anymore(
> hard to distinguish if a thread has new posts
> 
> is there an option to choose previous theme?
> or maybe previous theme for pc, and a new one for mobile browsers?



I'd love an option to use the old theme. This one is...gross...for lack of a better term.


----------



## Smoked Porter (May 28, 2017)

Back button and swiping back isn't working properly in safari on mobile. Usually have to hold down the back button and click the address from my history. It's nice to finally have a mobile theme though.


----------



## Cloudy (May 29, 2017)

I know a little pin appears next to stickied topics but maybe if they were another text colour or something like before? On first glance its very difficult to tell which thread is stickied or not.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 29, 2017)

went to add someone as a friend and didn't see where that could be done anymore.

looks like my friends list has disappeared too? or maybe im missing something?


----------

